# [Astuce Snow Leopard] Démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

*AVERTISSEMENT*

Cette astuce est surtout destinée aux personnes curieuses qui voudraient essayer et qui se sentent suffisamment à l'aise avec le Terminal pour effectuer les manipulations décrites.

Voici les avantages et inconvénients de démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits:

*Avantages*


Une légère amélioration des performances (peu visible pour un utilisateur lambda)
Support de plus de 32 Go de RAM (là encore peu d'intérêt pour un utilisateur lambda)

*Inconvénients*


Incompatibilités avec certains logiciels (VMWare Fusion, logiciels de VPN...) et pilotes matériels

Cela vous intéresse tout de même? Alors allons y 

*Pré-requis*


Avoir un EFI 64 bits.
Avoir une carte graphique autre que les chipsets Intel GMA (GMA 950 ou GMA X3100) qui n'ont pas de pilotes 64 bits.

Pour le vérifier:


 Ouvrir le Terminal (/Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal)


 Taper: 


```
ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi
```

Si le résultat afficher est:


```
| |   "firmware-abi" = <"EFI64">
```

Pour la carte graphique, voir la section "Matériel ->Cartes vidéo / moniteurs" dans l'application "Informations Système" (/Applications/Utilitaires). S'il y a "*GMA*" quelque part, ça n'est pas bon.

Si ces deux pré-requis sont vérifiés, c'est bon, vous pouvez continuer.

*A faire dans tous les cas:*

La méthode traditionnelle consiste à rajouter "arch=x86_64" dans /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist

Pour se faire, il faut ouvrir ce fichier avec les droits root:


 Ouvrir le Terminal


 Taper:


```
sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist
```


 Remplacer:


```
<key>Kernel Flags</key>
<string></string>
```

Par:


```
<key>Kernel Flags</key>
<string>[B]arch=x86_64[/B]</string>
```


 Sauvegarder et quitter TextEdit

Mais cela ne suffit pas sur toutes les machines, notamment pas sur les MacBook et Mac Mini.

*Cas des machines non supportés bien qu'ayant un EFI 64 bits*

Si vous avez une machine qui n'est pas dans la liste ci-dessous (Cf section "Matériel" de l'outil "Informations système" (également dans /Applications/Utilitaires):







Alors continuez avec ce qui suit:


 Télécharger ce fichier: boot64.efi


 Ouvrez le Terminal et aller dans le répertoire de téléchargement en tapant:


```
cd ~/Downloads
```


 Taper les commande suivante:


```
sudo cp ./boot64.efi /System/Library/CoreServices/
```


```
cd /System/Library/CoreServices/
```


```
sudo chown root:wheel boot64.efi
```


```
sudo chflags uchg boot64.efi
```


```
sudo bless &#8722;&#8722;folder /System/Library/CoreServices/ &#8722;&#8722;file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot64.efi
```


Et voilà. Redémarrez votre machine et vous devriez alors être sous le noyau 64 bits.

*Pour vérifier que vous êtes bien sur le noyau 64 bits*

Deux possiblités:

Soit en ouvrant l'application "Informations Système" qui est dans /Applications/Utilitaires et regarder dans la section "Logiciel", qui doit avoir un affichage similaire à celui qui suit:






Soit en tapant dans le Terminal (/Applications/Utilitaires) la commande suivante:


```
uname -a
```

Si le résultat est le suivant ou équivalent:


```
Darwin MacBook.local 10.0.0 Darwin Kernel Version 10.0.0: Fri Jul 31 22:46:25 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1456.1.25~1/[B]RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64[/B]
```

C'est bon 

*En cas de problèmes*

Pour revenir au fonctionnement 32 bits, il faut:


 Démarrer sur le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X

*NOTE:* Si vous arrivez quand même à démarrer mais que vous avez juste des problèmes en mode 64 bits, alors vous pouvez taper les commande qui suivent en démarrant normalement. Dans ce cas, supprimez "/Volumes/*<Nom_De_Votre_Disque_Dur>*" au debut des commandes, par contre, gardez le "/" initial du chemin.


 Une fois la langue selectionnée, aller dans le menu "Utiltiaires", et sélectionner Terminal


 Editer le com.apple.Boot.plist poru supprimer l'argument arch=x86_64, pour ce faire, comme au tout début du tutorial, il faut taper dans le Terminal:


```
sudo /Volumes/[B]<Nom_De_Votre_Disque_Dur>[/B]/Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /Volumes/[B]<Nom_De_Votre_Disque_Dur>[/B]/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist
```

Remplacer *<Nom_De_Votre_Disque_Dur>* par le nom du volume contenant votre installation de Mac OS X. Par exemple si votre volume s'appelle : *Macintosh HD*, il faut remplacer *<Nom_De_Votre_Disque_Dur>* par *Macintosh\ HD*. 

*NOTEZ* le "\". En effet, dans le Terminal, lorsque l'on tape un chemin de fichier qui contient des espaces, il faut précéder les espaces d'un antislash (donc " " devient "\ ").


 Et remplacer:


```
<key>Kernel Flags</key>
<string>[B]arch=x86_64[/B]</string>
```

Par:


```
<key>Kernel Flags</key>
<string></string>
```


 Sauvegarder et quitter TextEdit

Dans le cas où vous avez utilisez aussi le fichier boot64.efi, tapez en plus la commande suivante:


```
sudo bless &#8722;&#8722;folder /System/Library/CoreServices/ &#8722;&#8722;file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```

qui aura pour effet de remettre le fichier de démarrage EFI par défaut.


 Redémarrer votre Mac normalement.

Credits: Amit Singh et netkas.org


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour cette démonstration très documentée.
> 
> ...



Modifié pour le "Je ne me souviens pas bien", après vérifications (c'est le menu Utilitaires donc).

Cette astuce est surtout destinée aux personnes curieuses qui voudraient essayer et qui se sentent suffisamment à l'aise avec le Terminal pour effectuer les manipulations décrites.

Voici les avantages et inconvénients:

*Avantages*


Une légère amélioration des performances (peu visible pour un utilisateur lambda)
Support de plus de 32 Go de RAM (là encore peu d'intérêt pour un utilisateur lambda)

*Inconvénients*


Incompatibilités avec certains logiciels (VMWare Fusion, logiciels de VPN...) et pilotes matériels


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Pour la boot list j'ai ça que Text Edit m'affiche&#8230;
Normal??!

" bplist00&#8220;VKernel\Kernel Flags[mach_kernel[arch=x86_64!-9 "


PS: comment faire pour télécharger le fichier? J'arrive sur Rapid Share&#8230;?


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour la boot list j'ai ça que Text Edit m'affiche
> Normal??!
> 
> " bplist00VKernel\Kernel Flags[mach_kernel[arch=x86_64!-9 "
> ...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

C'est normal que ça soit en binaire?
XCode est installé, je fais quoi? "Modifier" ou "ouvrir avec"?! 

Merci en tous cas!

J'ai ça: je fais quoi?!


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est normal que ça soit en binaire?
> XCode est installé, je fais quoi? "Modifier" ou "ouvrir avec"?!
> 
> Merci en tous cas!
> ...



Visiblement, tu avais déjà essayé de booter en 64 bits, car tu as déjà le flag arch=x86_64, donc rien à faire.

Pour le modifier, du moment que c'est bien Property List Editor qui se lance, c'est bon. On peut modifier les valeurs avec ce logiciel.

Pour poursuivre, tout dépend si ta machine est ou non dans le tableau que j'ai fourni. Si elle n'y est pas, alors, il faut que tu poursuives les étapes du premier message pour les machines non présentes dans le tableau.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

J'ai enregistré le fichier boot64.efi sur le bureau, puis déposé dans: finder ---> Système --> Bibliothèque ---> CoreServices.

Mais le terminal m'indique "no such fiel or directory"?!
Normal? 

Merci pour avant.


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai enregistré le fichier boot64.efi sur le bureau, puis déposé dans: finder ---> Système --> Bibliothèque ---> CoreServices.
> 
> Mais le terminal m'indique "no such fiel or directory"?!
> Normal?
> ...



Attention, si tu n'es pas à l'aise avec le Terminal, je te recommande de ne pas faire cette manipulation. Et surtout, imprimes les instructions de "en cas de problèmes". Au cas où.

Dans le Terminal, tout est en anglais, donc 

Système --> Bibliothèque ---> CoreServices

devient:

/System/Library/CoreServices


Tu devrais tout faire depuis le Terminal, au maximum. Copies / colles les commandes, ça t'évitera les fautes de frappe.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Mais je copie colle de toutes manières c'est plus prudent&#8230;

Mais pourtant je suis sûr d'avoir déposé le fichier dans CoreServices mais le terminal me dit "no such file or directory".  ??

En fait la question serait plus "où dois je enregistré Boot64.efi" ??!


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais je copie colle de toutes manières c'est plus prudent&#8230;
> 
> Mais pourtant je suis sûr d'avoir déposé le fichier dans CoreServices mais le terminal me dit "no such file or directory".  ??
> 
> En fait la question serait plus "où dois je enregistré Boot64.efi" ??!




Il y a des commandes Terminal pour ça, que j'ai donné:


```
cd ~/Downloads
```

puis


```
sudo cp ./boot64.efi /System/Library/CoreServices/
```

Ca sert justement à cela, cela copie le fichier depuis le répertoire "Téléchargements" de ton répertoire perso dans CoreServices. Donc lorsque tu le télécharges, il faut que tu le mettes dans le répertoire "Téléchargements", puis que tu tapes les deux commandes ci-dessus.
Il sera alors copié dans /System/Library/CoreServices

Ne sautes aucune commandes, toutes sont importantes, et évite le Finder au maximum.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Lorsque je copie/colle le long code: "sudo bless &#8722;&#8722;folder /System/Library/CoreServices/ &#8722;&#8722;file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot64.efi"  Il m'affiche: no volume specified&#8230;

??


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Lorsque je copie/colle le long code: "sudo bless &#8722;&#8722;folder /System/Library/CoreServices/ &#8722;&#8722;file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot64.efi"  Il m'affiche: no volume specified&#8230;
> 
> ??



Hmm les - ont l'air bizarre. Essais de remplacer les - collés par des vrai - tapés au clavier. Cela doit être le bloc "Code" du forum qui formate bizarrement les -. Je te recopie la commande sans le mettre dans un bloc "Code":

sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices/ --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot64.efi


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Bon, bah maintenant c'est: "sudo cp ./boot64.efi /System/Library/CoreServices/" qui foire&#8230;

Il me met "Operation not permitted" ??!! Comment ça?


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, bah maintenant c'est: "sudo cp ./boot64.efi /System/Library/CoreServices/" qui foire
> 
> Il me met "Operation not permitted" ??!! Comment ça?



Tout d'abord, assures toi que ton compte utilisateur est bien un compte administrateur.

Si tu l'as déjà copié, et que tu as déjà effectué les commandes chown et chflags, tu ne peux effectivement plus le modifier.

Si tu veux le copier à nouveau, pour recommencer, il faut:

1) Effacer un potentiel fichier précédent, en tapant:

sudo rm -f /System/Library/CoreServices/boot64.efi

Fais bien attention que tu as bien tapé "boot64.efi"

2) Copier le fichier télécharger à nouveau en tapant:

sudo cp ./boot64.efi /System/Library/CoreServices/

Evidement en t'étant assuré de bien être dans le répertoire ou tu as téléchargé boot64.efi (si c'est Téléchargement, il faut taper : cd ~/Downloads   pour s'y rendre)


----------



## kaul128 (9 Septembre 2009)

Salut frodon,
j' ai fais ta manip et ca reste toujours en 32 bits:
Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.6 (10A432)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 10.0.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Nom de lordinateur :	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
  Nom de lutilisateur :	xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
  Mémoire virtuelle sécurisée :	non activée
  Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Non
  Temps depuis le démarrage :	3 minutes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------

voila le modele d'imac:


Nom du modèle :	iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :	iMac5,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2,16 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	3 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	667 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	IM51.0090.B09
  Version SMC (système) :	1.9f4
  Numéro de série (système) :	xxxxxxxx
  UUID du matériel :	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-wwwwwww


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

kaul128 a dit:


> Salut frodon,
> j' ai fais ta manip et ca reste toujours en 32 bits:
> Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.6 (10A432)
> Version du noyau :	Darwin 10.0.0
> ...



Deux questions:

1) Quel type de machine (iMac, je suppose)?

2) As tu vérifié que tu avais bien un EFI 64 bits? (cf commande dans le premier post)

Si oui, je vais te mettre une nouvelle version de boot64.efi, qui devrait prendre en charge les iMacs correctement dans quelques minutes...

Voilà, j'ai mis une nouvelle version sur le FTP, même lien. Re-télécharges le donc. Celui là devrait fonctionner sur MacBook, Mac Mini, MacBook Air et iMac.


----------



## kaul128 (9 Septembre 2009)

merci


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

kaul128 a dit:


> merci



C'est bon, tu peux retélécharger le boot64.efi et réessayer.


----------



## kaul128 (9 Septembre 2009)

comment savoir si j' ai bien un EFI 64 bits?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------

voila j' ai ça:
| |   "firmware-abi" = <"EFI32">

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

je pense que je pourrais pas activer le 64 bits


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

kaul128 a dit:


> comment savoir si j' ai bien un EFI 64 bits?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------
> 
> ...



Ok, donc effectivement tu es en EFI 32 bits. Dans ce cas, ça n'est pas possible de démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits.

Il faut au minimum un EFI 64 bits. Y compris avec le fichier boot64.efi.

Et pour le vérifier, il faut effectivement que le résultat de la commande:


```
ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi
```

Soit:

```
| |   "firmware-abi" = <"EFI[B]64[/B]">
```

Si c'est EFI32 ou rien, ça n'est pas bon.


Tu peux donc remettre le fichier de boot par défaut, le boot64.efi ne sert strictement à rien dans ton cas. Pour cela, tu ouvre le Terminal et tu tapes:

sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices/ --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Voilà ce que j'obtiens au bout du bout.
C'est OK? Je peux redémarrer?


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'obtiens au bout du bout.
> C'est OK? Je peux redémarrer?



Impeccable. Cependant je vois écris "MacBook Pro". Les MacBook Pro qui ne démarrent pas normalement en 64 bits sont normalement uniquement ceux avec un EFI 32bits.

Donc si tu as bien un MacBook Pro, et que tu n'arrivais pas a démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits avec juste le kernel_flag à arch=x86_64, je doute que tu ai un EFI 64 bits.

La commande 

ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi

Te donne bien cela?

    | |   "firmware-abi" = <"EFI64">


Car si ca n'est pas le cas, tu n'arrivera pas à démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits, quoique tu fasses.

*RAPPEL*: MERCI DE BIEN VERIFIER LES *PRE-REQUIS* AVANT DE VOUS LANCER!!!!


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

C'est un 17" rappelle toi, et oui j'ai du EFI 64!


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux essayer, mais à mon avis ça ne marchera pas. Le boot64.efi, c'est l'original (boot.efi), mais patché pour permettre à la base le démarrage sur le noyau 64 bits des MacBooks avec EFI 64 bits. Puis il a été étendu au support des iMac et Mac Mini, toujours avec EFI 64 bits.

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il ai été patché pour les MacBook Pro non supportés... A vérifier. Au pire tu sera encore en 32 bits.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Je te suis plus dutout!

J'ai un EFI 64&#8230;! Quel est le problème? Cf capture d'écran!
En fait j'ai deux fichiers boot maintenant. Un Boot.efi et un Boot64.efi&#8230;les deux avec un cadenas!


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je te suis plus dutout!
> 
> J'ai un EFI 64&#8230;! Quel est le problème? Cf capture d'écran!
> En fait j'ai deux fichiers boot maintenant. Un Boot.efi et un Boot64.efi&#8230;les deux avec un cadenas!



Normal. Le Boot.efi c'est l'original, le Boot64.efi, c'est une version patché pour permettre le démarrage sur le noyau 64 bits de certaine machine.

Et à ce que j'ai lu sur le site original, je ne crois pas que le boot64.efi permet de démarrer les MacBook Pro qui ne sont pas à la base capable de démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits. L'auteur de ce fichier l'a patché pour les MacBooks, les iMac et les Mac Mini.

J'ai oublié de préciser dans les pré-requis que pour les MacBook Pro non supportés, il n'y a pas encore de patch. J'avais en fait oublié qu'il existait des MacBook Pro non supportés.
Il y aura peut être une version de boot64.efi qui supporte les MacBook Pro non supportés par Apple pour le noyau 64 bits, mais la version actuelle n'est pas patché pour ces machines à ma connaissance.

Donc ce que je dis, c'est que probablement tu n'arriveras pas à démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits, même avec le fichier boot64.efi, puisque ce dernier ne semble pas intégrer de patch concernant les MacBook Pro.

Si tu veux remettre le comportement par défaut de Mac OS X, tu fais les choses suivantes:


Effaces le fichier boot64.efi en tapant dans le Terminal:

sudo rm -f /System/Library/CoreServices/boot64.efi


Puis tu bless le boot.efi d'origine en tapant dans le Terminal:

sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices/ --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi


 Enfin tu retire l'argument "arch=x86_64" du fichier com.apple.Boot.plist.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

OK, merci! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

Je confirme, le boot64 est pris en compte, mais pas possible de démarrer comme tel.
Le plus étrange est le "64 bits kernel boot mode" indiqué&#8230;


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, merci!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------
> 
> ...



En fait rien d'étrange. 64 bits kernel boot mode, ca veut juste dire que tu as mis "arch=x86_64" dans tes kernel flags.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

Il y avait pas moyen de faire tout ca via une simple commande terminal ???

j'avais vu ca sur macgé, je l'avais fait et ca marchait mais j'ai réinstallé mon MBPro et j'ai perdu le topic...


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2009)

Demande à Frodon


----------



## Rin-Kun (11 Septembre 2009)

Chez moi le tuto bloque a la toute dernière ligne Terminal


```
CoreServices $ YUKI.N>sudo bless &#8722;&#8722;folder /System/Library/CoreServices/ &#8722;&#8722;file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot64.efi
No volume specified
```


----------



## Frodon (11 Septembre 2009)

Rin-Kun a dit:


> Chez moi le tuto bloque a la toute dernière ligne Terminal
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Oui, c'est parce que le forum a mis des - pas normaux.

Remplaces les &#8722;&#8722; par --, et ca passera.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Septembre 2009)

Question: pourquoi les Cartes graphiques GMA... empêchent-t'-elles le démarrage du noyau en 64b?


----------



## Rin-Kun (11 Septembre 2009)

> Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Oui
> Temps depuis le démarrage :	6 minutes



Merci Frodon


----------



## Frodon (11 Septembre 2009)

E-Play a dit:


> Il y avait pas moyen de faire tout ca via une simple commande terminal ???
> 
> j'avais vu ca sur macgé, je l'avais fait et ca marchait mais j'ai réinstallé mon MBPro et j'ai perdu le topic...



Je penses que tu veux parler de celle ci?

sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot 'Kernel Flags' 'arch=x86_64'

Oui et non, elle ne suffit pas sur toutes les configuration.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Re!
Alors j'ai enlevé le Boot64, mais j'ai ça qui est venu, est ce que qqn pourrait me rassurer sur la chose affichée&#8230;surtout en kernel&#8230;
Merci!


----------



## Frodon (12 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Re!
> Alors j'ai enlevé le Boot64, mais j'ai ça qui est venu, est ce que qqn pourrait me rassurer sur la chose affichéesurtout en kernel
> Merci!



Tout est ok. Par contre, ç a ne sert à rien de mettre "arch=i386" en Kernel Flag, tu peux le retirer.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Tout est ok. Par contre, ç a ne sert à rien de mettre "arch=i386" en Kernel Flag, tu peux le retirer.



C'est pas vraiment moi qui l'y ai mis! 
Ceci étant c'est la première fois que j'ai un soucis avec une MàJ d'un OS
10.6.1 est un peu sorti dans la précipitation à mon goût.

J'ai pas mal de soucis depuis.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Question: pourquoi les Cartes graphiques GMA... empêchent-t'-elles le démarrage du noyau en 64b?



Alors?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Les GMA n'ont aucun pilotes 64 bits&#8230; CQFD.


----------



## Frodon (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Alors?



Elles ne l'empêchent pas, mais les pilotes pour ces puces n'existants pas en version 64 bits à l'heure actuelle, démarrer en 64 bits sur une machine avec un chipset graphique Intel GMA, fera passer l'affichage en mode VESA 3.0, avec strictement AUCUNE accélération matérielle, ni Quartz Extreme, ni Core Image, ni OpenGL.

Or, l'intérêt du 64 bits, en théorie, est de faire gagner en performances (même si franchement ça n'est pas flagrant en pratique entre le noyau 32 bits et 64 bits puisque même sur le noyau 32 bits, les applis 64 bits tournent), et sans accélération graphique, ni Quartz Extreme, ni Core Image, ni OpenGL, c'est plutôt des pertes de performances qui seront constaté, et pas qu'un peu.

L'intérêt est de ce fait ultra limité.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

Ah d'accord. Mais si je reste en 32B avec ma carte graphique "pourrie" GMA X1300 machin là, Quartz Extreme, Core Image, Open GL etc... fonctionnera?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Je penses que tu veux parler de celle ci?
> 
> sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot 'Kernel Flags' 'arch=x86_64'
> 
> Oui et non, elle ne suffit pas sur toutes les configuration.



Ha bon ? J'ai un MacBook Unibody, un MacBookPro Unibody et un MacPro rev 2009, cela suffit ou pas ???


----------



## Frodon (15 Septembre 2009)

E-Play a dit:


> Ha bon ? J'ai un MacBook Unibody, un MacBookPro Unibody et un MacPro rev 2009, cela suffit ou pas ???



Sur ton MacBook Pro et ton Mac Pro cela suffit. Sur le MacBook Unibody, que j'ai aussi, il faut aussi passer outre la limitation artificielle mise par Apple en utilisant un boot.efi patché (le boot64.efi mis en lien).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

Dis Macuserman, tu ne veux pas apprendre à poster une image sur MacG au lieu de la ramener avec les 'conventions' ?
Je préfère mille fois voir Itunes, Ipod ou ApPle que d'avoir à attendre plusieurs minutes (oui, plusieurs) avant d'avoir une page chargée (et encore, je bloque les pubs !)
Parce que les images en 1680*1050, surtout quand il y en a plusieurs, c'est lourd, très lourd (même sur une bonne connexion).
Va faire un tour dans Portfolio ou Nos Desktop pour voir comment ils font la bas&#8230;


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2009)

Pour la taille des photos, je suis d'accord


----------



## Raoul675 (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Après une première tentative qui a échoué. J'ai réinstallé Snow Léopard car le fichier "com.apple.boot.plist" était vide. Mais après la réinstallation il l'est toujours. L'imac fonctionne très bien malgré tous. Je joint une copie d'écran de "com.apple.boot.plist".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si vous avez une quelconque idée sur ce qui c'est passé.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2009)

Je ne comprends pas trop, là 
Il n'est pas vide, ce fichier. Simplement, il faudrait le voir avec l'éditeur de fichier de paramètres (in outils de développement).

Ce fichier n'a pas besoin de contenir de paramètres particuliers.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Septembre 2009)

Par contre, je crois que j'arrive à lire les .plist avec TextEdit...


----------



## gpasa (25 Septembre 2009)

En fait avec un système 32 bits, la quantité maximale de mémoire gérée est de 2^32 adresses mémoires, soit 4Go, et non pas 32 Go.
Avec Winows 32 bits, le système ne gère que 2 Go, car le premier bit est utilisé pour le signe, ce qui est inutile pour une adresse mémoire. Mais avec un switch du compilateur on peut adresser 3 Go de mémoire.

Avec un système 64 bits, on peut adresser 2^64 octets de mémoire, soit 18 milliards de Go ! donc on peut accéder facilement aux 4Go de base et même profiter des extensions de mémoire pour les Mac Pro etc.


----------



## Jean-Jacques Cortes (2 Octobre 2009)

J'ai un MacBook Pro 3.1 "Santa Rosa" de décembre 2007, et oh scandale !, il ne pourra jamais fonctionner en mode 64 bits. Franchement, Apple commence à me gonfler un max, car c'est mon deuxième Mac à processeur 64 bits depuis mon Power Mac G5 de février 2004, et je ne peux toujours pas avoir une machine qui soit capable de gérer le mode 64 bits.


La bidouille expliqué dans cet article ne peut être installée sur mon MacBook Pro.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Octobre 2009)

Hummm&#8230; Un commentaire pas forcément compréhensible.
Soit le 64 bits est ton nouveau rêve pour ta vie, soit tu en as "vraiment" besoin.
Tu as des besoins particuliers pour désirer aussi ardemment le 64 bits?! Parce que ça sert à quedal sinon&#8230;


----------



## discolan (2 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Hummm&#8230; Un commentaire pas forcément compréhensible.
> Soit le 64 bits est ton nouveau rêve pour ta vie, soit tu en as "vraiment" besoin.
> Tu as des besoins particuliers pour désirer aussi ardemment le 64 bits?! Parce que ça sert à quedal sinon&#8230;


Certes le kernel en 64 bits n'est pas indispensable mais quand tu as un processeur 64 bits et un EFI 64 bits comme sur les MBP 3.1, cela peut être mal compris la non-possibilité du kernel 64 sur ces machines. Il a tout pour avoir le kernel 64 comme d'autres machines plus récentes mais c'est bloqué sur les 3.1 !


----------



## irodp (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un macbook unibody avec un efi64, j'ai fait toutes les manipes pour le passage en démarrage 64bits, jusque là pas de problème jusqu'au redémarrage du mac, mais je constate qu'il n'a pas redémarré sur le noyau 64.

Ah j'oubliais, un peu avant j'ai installé 32- or 64-bit Kernel Startup Mode Selector et comme ça n'a rien changé je l'ai supprimer, cette application a t elle changé quelque chose

Pouvez vous m'aider.
Merci


----------



## Jean-Jacques Cortes (12 Octobre 2009)

J'ai acheté ce Mac car j'ai besoin d'une machine nomade tout en étant capable de faire tourner Photoshop et cie à fond la caisse. Or, la CS4 n'est toujours pas 64 bits et mon MBP 3.1 ne pourra pas tourner en mode 64 bits. Comme je l'ai dit dans un précédent message, je travaille sur des Mac à processeur 64 bits depuis février 2004, et aucun ne peut tourner en mode 64 bits, ça sent l'arnaque.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Octobre 2009)

Tiens, d'ailleurs, ça sert à quoi Toshop "et Cie" en 64 Bits? 
Consommer moins de RAM?



...


C'est tout?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Octobre 2009)

Consommer moins de RAM? Non, c'est surtout pour permettre aux logiciels d'en exploiter plus!


----------



## Simphusband (24 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un MacBook unibody (late2008 donc MacBook5,1)

J'ai l'EFI 64bit


```
| |   "firmware-abi" = <"EFI64">
```

J'ai suivi le tutoriel de A à Z plusieurs fois mais impossible de démarrer en 64 bits.

Dans information systeme j'ai toujours :


```
Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Non
```

Je comprend pas....

a force de manipuler le com.apple.Boot.plist avec Kernel Startup Mode Selector et les modifs à la main.. j'ai peut abimé le fichier (bien sur comme un c*n j'ai pas fait de sauvegarde....) ou je peux en trouver un tout beau????


Merci à Tous


Rémy


----------



## sty (24 Octobre 2009)

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>Kernel</key>
        <string>mach_kernel</string>
        <key>Kernel Flags</key>
        <string>arch=x86_64</string>
</dict>
</plist>


----------



## Simphusband (25 Octobre 2009)

sty a dit:


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
> <plist version="1.0">
> <dict>
> ...




MErci


----------



## mmx3 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

j'ai fait tout ce qu'il faut, j'ai un MBP3,1 qui est dans la liste, et pourtant toujours pas de kernel en 64bits...

J'ai même ça qui dit que tout est compatible, mais d'après le soft, apple bloque un truc (vu le logo) et le kernel est toujours en 32bit:








Les manips faites précédemment ne devraient pas débloquer tout ça ? une idée ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tomz08 (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

est ce quelqu'un peut juste me dire comment on arrive sur la page "select startup mode"
comme sur la capture ci dessus

Merci


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2009)

salut à tous, 

je viens de passer mon kernel en 64 bits hier. depuis, je trouve que le démarrage est plus lent qu'en 32, internet rame à mort (surf ou téléchargement bittorrent)... 

déçu en fait ... y a t-il une raison particulière pour ça ou quoi ?


----------



## Eldranh (15 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous... Je me demandais pourquoi tout ce cinéma pour le démrrage en 64bit alors qu'il suffit de maintenir ' et § (4 et 6) au démarrage de l'ordi ???

Deuxième question, et maintenant que j'y suis, que puis je faire de plus sur mon MBP sur ce nouveau Kernel ?


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2009)

De plus ? Rien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> De plus ? Rien.


Quel tact


----------



## BS0D (16 Novembre 2009)

Eldranh a dit:


> maintenant que j'y suis, que puis je faire de plus sur mon MBP sur ce nouveau Kernel ?


 
C'est vrai, je me demande dans l'absolu quels sont les vrais avantages ? 
C'est censé faire quoi de plus ?

Puisque toutes les apps qui peuvent etre executées en 64bits le seront meme si le kernel est en 32bits, ça ne sert pas à grand chose si ?


----------



## Eldranh (16 Novembre 2009)

Bah oui, que peux t'on faire de plus actuellement, vraiment rien (selon la réponse claire et précise de bompi  ) ?

Autre questin, est-ce que la batterie de mon MBP se consomme alors plus vite ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Ça serait bien de lire et / ou de faire une recherche (fastoche hein )&#8230;

Les vrais avantages, c'est de pouvoir utiliser plus de mémoire pour le kernel.

Qu'est ce qui en bloque l'utilisation :
la limitation d'Apple (volontaire et independante des capacitées de la machine)
pas de CPU 64b
des extensions kernel en 32b uniquement (et qui ne pourront être chargées en 64b)

Donc sauf si tu as une utilisation très particulière de ton mac, le kernel en 64b ne te servira pas à grand chose de toute façon


----------



## HmJ (17 Novembre 2009)

Salut. J'ai passe depuis longtemps mon Mac Pro 2008 en mode kernel 64 bits : si le gain est faible, il est quand meme present, surtout pour les applications gourmandes comme le traitement photo (Lightroom) ou Mathematica. Bref, pour mon utilisation le gain est faible mais appreciable.

Je compte passer mon Mac Mini achete en octobre 2009 avec ta manip', puisqu'il n'y a pas de solution propre. Je me demande juste ce qu'il va advenir lorsque Apple fera ses mises a jour (10.6.3, 10.6.4...) : est-ce que le fichier image *boot.efi *devra etre change a chaque fois ? Merci.


----------



## lucas3d (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a Tous,

Je possède un "vieux" iMac de 2 ans :

_Model Identifier:	iMac7,1
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.4 GHz_​ 
J'ai bien un EFI 64 bits. 

Je suis la procédure décrite sur le forum et pas de 64 bits.  J'ai deinstaller le driver de ma "vielle" Wacom (driver 32 bits) pensant que cela pouvait venir de la.. Pareil.

J'utilise Lightroom alors un gain de vitesse ne serai pas inutile.

Avez vous une idée ?

Lucas @ Los Angeles

A vous la France...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

Comme dis plus haut ... attend avant de passer au 64 bits. Pour le moment c'est inutile.


----------



## SeraphinLampion (1 Janvier 2010)

J'ai bien fait toutes les manips deux fois et je n'ai pas la gueule de bois.
Ca ne marche pas.
Vue d&#8217;ensemble du logiciel système :

  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.6.2 (10C540)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 10.2.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur :	SLMacBookAir
  Nom de l&#8217;utilisateur :	Séraphin Lampion (seraphin)
  Mémoire virtuelle sécurisée :	activée
*Noyau et extensions 64*bits :   Non*
  Temps depuis le démarrage :	1 minute
Informations matériel :

  Nom du modèle :	MacBook Air
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBookAir2,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	1,6 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de c&#339;urs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	6 Mo
  Mémoire :	2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	1,07 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MBA21.0075.B03
  Version SMC (système) :	1.34f8

Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.6.2 (10C540)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 10.2.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur :	SLMacBookAir
  Nom de l&#8217;utilisateur :	Séraphin Lampion (seraphin)
  Mémoire virtuelle sécurisée :	activée
  Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Non

NVIDIA GeForce 9400M :
  Jeu de composants :	NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
  Type :	Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :	PCI
  VRAM (totale) :	256 Mo
  Fournisseur :	NVIDIA (0x10de)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x0870
  Identifiant de révision :	0x00b1
  Révision de la ROM :	3341
  Moniteurs :
LCD couleur :
  Résolution :	1280 x 800
  Profondeur de pixels :	Couleurs 32 bits (ARGB8888)
  Moniteur principal :	Oui
  Miroir :	Désactivé
  Connecté :	Oui
  Intégré :	Oui


----------



## SeraphinLampion (4 Janvier 2010)

Sinon pour aller plus vite, j'utilise Chrome au lieu de Safari....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

http://www.clubic.com/article-317718...tech-2009.html

Article très intéressant, effectivement ce démarrage en 32 bits par défaut est la principale désillusion pour moi a propos de cet OS. Et qu'on ne vienne pas nous raconter que le boot en 64 bits ne sert qu'aux ordinateurs équipes de 32 go de ram, même mon MacBook pro qui ne possède "que" 4 go prend un coup de fouet impressionant lorsque je force le demarrage en 64 bits, il serait temps qu'apple s'y penche, sincèrement !!!


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2010)

Super, le lien qui ne marche pas ...


----------



## Steadyson (25 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Re!
> Alors j'ai enlevé le Boot64, mais j'ai ça qui est venu, est ce que qqn pourrait me rassurer sur la chose affichéesurtout en kernel
> Merci!



Quel est le programme de chat utilisé par cette personne ??


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2010)

c'est *Adium*, une simple recherche google te l'aurait ramené.

Mais t'es complètement HORS SUJET mon ami... ah si j'étais modo tiens :rateau:


----------



## HJrud (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour !

J'ai un iMac 27". Avant j'utilisais le petit programme 32 or 64 bits selector pour passer mon système en 64bits et cela fonctionnait sans soucis.
J'ai remarqué ce soir que ça ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai donc décidé de suivre votre tutorial que j'ai appliqué et réappliqué à la lettre mais rien n'y fait... :/

Y-a-t-il d'autres solutions ?

merci


----------



## rulian (26 Février 2010)

Ton iMac n'est pas compatible avec le 64Bit... NON je rigole !
Peux tu nous dire a quelle etape ca ne marche pas le tuto en ligne de commande ?

J'en profite pour dire que sur mon iMac 7.1 (2,4Ghz, EFI 64bit, et carte graphique ATI 2600HD) la manipulation se passe bien, mais par contre, mon noyau reste toujours en 32Bit. Pas compatible ?


----------



## Ramses2 (28 Février 2010)

Merci pour cette astuce

Par contre, maintenant je suis bien en 64 bits, mais comme j'ai un disque dur externe avec une partition NTFS, NTFS-3G m'a affiché une erreur au chargement, ce qui fait que je ne vois plus que ma partition MAc sur mon HDD externe

Y-a-t-il une solution pour pouvoir lire ma partition NTFS en 64 bits ?

Je viens d'installer Tuxera dernière version et voilà le message que j'ai au démarrage :







Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2010)

Lire, j'aurais dit oui.
Ecrire, je dirais non.


----------



## drake94 (2 Mars 2010)

Dans iCreate, on dit que appuyer sur 4 et 6 lors de l'ecran blanc de demarrage suffit...


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2010)

À démarrer en 64 bits ? Certes.


----------



## rulian (2 Mars 2010)

@Drake :
Ou comment sortir de l'oeuf... on le sais que 6+4 ca fait demarrer en 64bit. 
MAIS ! le systeme repasse en 32bit a chaque redemarrage.


----------



## drake94 (2 Mars 2010)

a...ok pardon pardon, en tout cas, tout cela de passser en 64 bits m'a l'air bien compliqué...enfin moi, je sais que je n'utiliserait jamais 32 Go de ram sur mon iMac...


----------



## cheb (31 Mars 2010)

MErci Frodon pour la compatibilité sur VWare ... du coup j'ai préféré reporter la mise à jour !


----------



## Tug (11 Avril 2010)

@Ramses: j'ai eu le meme probleme ( partition ntfs ne montait plus sur le bureau) avec mon passage en 64bits. En fait il m'a suffit de desinstaller l'utilitaire ntfs en etant en mode 32 bits puis de le re-installer en etant en 64 bits.   Sinon pour info j'utilise K64Enabler qui fonctionne tres bien sur mon mbp 5,3 (mid 2009 donc).  Et j'ai aussi depuis abandonné Paragon ntfs pour utiliser l'écriture native de snow leopard (via un petit plugin qui s'ajoute dans les prefs systeme, SL-NTFS un truc du genre)  Ah un dernier truc: si la partition ntfs n'est pas tres utilisee avec le mac (pour windows pas exemple) mieux faut la sortir de l'indexation Spotlight, perso moi ca me provoquait des freeze enormes...   (desole pour les accents)


----------



## Ramses2 (11 Avril 2010)

Tug a dit:


> @Ramses: j'ai eu le meme probleme ( partition ntfs ne montait plus sur le bureau) avec mon passage en 64bits. En fait il m'a suffit de desinstaller l'utilitaire ntfs en etant en mode 32 bits puis de le re-installer en etant en 64 bits.   Sinon pour info j'utilise K64Enabler qui fonctionne tres bien sur mon mbp 5,3 (mid 2009 donc).  Et j'ai aussi depuis abandonné Paragon ntfs pour utiliser l'écriture native de snow leopard (via un petit plugin qui s'ajoute dans les prefs systeme, SL-NTFS un truc du genre)  Ah un dernier truc: si la partition ntfs n'est pas tres utilisee avec le mac (pour windows pas exemple) mieux faut la sortir de l'indexation Spotlight, perso moi ca me provoquait des freeze enormes...   (desole pour les accents)




Je suis passé en 10.6.3 et j'ai lancé SL-NTFS.

Le fichier com.apple.Boot.plist contient maintenant cela : 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>Kernel</key>
    <string>mach_kernel</string>
    <key>Kernel Flags</key>
    <string>arch=x86_64</string>
</dict>
</plist>
```

Après le reboot, les infos systèmes donnent cela, pourtant en 10.6.2, j'avais fait la même manip et j'étais bien passé en 64bits


----------



## Tug (11 Avril 2010)

J'ai seulement survolé la manip indiquée au début du post.
Tu as essayé K64Enabler ? (Quoi que...je ne sais pas si c'est recommandé de mélanger les deux méthodes à la fois.. Moi c'est ce que j'avais fait en premier K64)


----------



## rulian (11 Avril 2010)

Je ne comprend pas : en suivant la méthode de Frodon, j'ai bien les deux pré-requis (EFI 64bit et carte graphique non GMA). Mais ca se complique tout de suite après car en tapant la commande suivant : 
sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist

et bien j'obtiens le texte suivant dans TextEdit : 
bplist00&#8220;VKernel\Kernel Flags[mach_kernelP
!-

PS : ma config : iMac 7,1 (24"@2,4Ghz) et 10.6.3


----------



## Ramses2 (11 Avril 2010)

Tug a dit:


> J'ai seulement survolé la manip indiquée au début du post.
> Tu as essayé K64Enabler ? (Quoi que...je ne sais pas si c'est recommandé de mélanger les deux méthodes à la fois.. Moi c'est ce que j'avais fait en premier K64)



Tout à fait

En 10.6.2, j'avais fait la même manip sans K64, et j'étais bien en 64bits


----------



## krilin77 (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord merci pour ce post, qui a très bien fonctionné avec mon macbook pro.

Par la suite j'ai voulu, faire la même chose avec un mac mini dont voici la fiche signalétique:
_Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.6.3 (10D573)
  Version du noyau :    Darwin 10.3.0
  Volume de démarrage :    Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :    Normal
  Nom de lordinateur :    XXX
  Nom de lutilisateur :    XXX
  Mémoire virtuelle sécurisée :    activée
*Noyau et extensions 64 bits :   * *Non*
  Temps depuis le démarrage :    15 minutes_





J'ai fait la manip sans pb (en corrigeant le pb des tirets cf post précédent, en modifiant le processus de boot avec le fichier boot64.efi) mais le noyau reste toujours en 32 bits.

_*uname -a
Darwin XXX.local 10.3.0 Darwin Kernel Version 10.3.0: Fri Feb 26 11:58:09 PST 2010; root:xnu-1504.3.12~1/RELEASE_I386 i386*_

Aurais-tu une piste qui pourrait m'éclairer?

Par avance merci...


----------



## Guimoov (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution pour les nouveaux macbook pro i7 ?

Les manipulations ne sont plus adaptées  

Merci


----------



## dimbag (25 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous
j'ai essayé moi aussi la manip sur mon Imac...
résultat... tout à l'air de fonctionner... l'imac a l'air plus fluide et plus rapide... hors j'ai toujours la notion "non" dans le champ noyau et extensions 64 bits...
une idée du pourquoi ?
je précise que c'est une Imac 7,1 donc j'ai téléchargé et installé le fichier boot64 avec succès je pense
merci de vos réponses


----------



## HJrud (26 Mai 2010)

rulian a dit:


> Ton iMac n'est pas compatible avec le 64Bit... NON je rigole !
> Peux tu nous dire a quelle etape ca ne marche pas le tuto en ligne de commande ?
> 
> J'en profite pour dire que sur mon iMac 7.1 (2,4Ghz, EFI 64bit, et carte graphique ATI 2600HD) la manipulation se passe bien, mais par contre, mon noyau reste toujours en 32Bit. Pas compatible ?


 

Justement tout marche au niveau des lignes de commande et lorsque je redémarre rien a changé. J'ai refait la manip sur mon MacBook et ça fonctionne parfaitement :/


----------



## ultrasrouche (2 Juin 2010)

krilin77 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abord merci pour ce post, qui a très bien fonctionné avec mon macbook pro.
> 
> ...




+1 je suis dans le meme "caca" avec mon macbook... que faire?


----------



## el_Juanito (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question sur le mode 64bits et l'autonomie, j'ai recherché sur le forum mais j'ai pas trouvé.

Le fait de passer le noyau en 64 bits a-t'il une incidence sur l'autonomie?

Je suis jeune switcheur et super content de mon MacBook Pro 15" core i7.

Venant de windows je comprend bien les "problèmes" de compatibilité qu'il peut exister avec les logiciels non prévu pour le 64bits mais je vois aussi l'avantage sur des logiciels qui le sont.

D'ou ma question. Tout à l'air de tourner quand je démarre en 64 avec les touches 6 et 4.

Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de faire la manip pour booter toujours en 64 ou alors je laisse comme c'est et quand j'ai du photoshop et du montage sous Premiere Pro CS5 reboot exprès ?

Merci d'avance et merci pour le forum qui est une vrai mine d'informations.


----------



## Dr Troy (25 Juin 2010)

Pour l'autonomie je ne pense pas qu'il y ai une incidence (à confirmer, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça consommerait plus).

Sinon le fait de démarrer en 64 bits n'empêche pas de lancer des applications en 32 bits (Photoshop CS5 est en 64bits de toute façon, Premiere je ne sais pas, je ne m'en sers pas). Si tu n'as aucun problème, tu peux faire le changement, de toute façon tu pourras revenir en arrière.


----------



## plaj (8 Juillet 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Pour l'autonomie je ne pense pas qu'il y ai une incidence (à confirmer, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça consommerait plus).
> 
> Sinon le fait de démarrer en 64 bits n'empêche pas de lancer des applications en 32 bits (Photoshop CS5 est en 64bits de toute façon, Premiere je ne sais pas, je ne m'en sers pas). Si tu n'as aucun problème, tu peux faire le changement, de toute façon tu pourras revenir en arrière.





Bjr avez vous trouver des changements pour le passage en 64 bits? (autonomie, etc...)

merci


----------



## el_Juanito (9 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement, les logiciels 64bit se lance en 64bit, donc j'ai laissé le démarrage en 32bit.
Pour l'autonomie, je n'ai pas vu de différence flagrante en boot 64bit mais ce n'est jamais facile de comparer vu qu'on ne fait jamais réellement la même chose et installer un soft pour mesurer les Watts consommés, pas vraiment envie.

Donc merci pour l'info


----------



## Ramses2 (12 Juillet 2010)

Ramses2 a dit:


> Je suis passé en 10.6.3 et j'ai lancé SL-NTFS.
> 
> Le fichier com.apple.Boot.plist contient maintenant cela :
> 
> ...



Toujours pas d'info sur mon pb après passage en 10.6.3 ?


----------



## le nul (29 Juillet 2010)

jai installé snow leopard sur mon macbookpro 15'' .jai suivis tes astuces pour le modifiier en 64bits , mais ca marche pas .peux tu maider stp ?..


----------



## Mateo97120 (31 Juillet 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto très bien fait, je viens de réussir la manip et je suis en 64 bits sur mon unibody late 2008 ! Merci !

Petite question au passage: comment savoir les applications qui tournent effectivement en 64 bits ? Y'a t'il une commande sur le terminal ? ou dans les infos systèmes?


----------



## fbrcdrnd (1 Août 2010)

il existe ce petit logiciel, Startup Mode Selector, que tu peux télécharger ici
il t'indique la capacité de ton ordi à fonctionner en 32 ou 64 bits et te permet très simplement de le faire!


----------



## Jean-Jacques Cortes (27 Octobre 2010)

Une fois de plus je me suis fait avoir, mon MacBook Pro de décembre 2007 est mon deuxième Mac à processeur 64 bits, mais tout comme mon PowerMac G5 de février 2004, il ne pourra jamais tourner en mode 64 bits.
Donc pas de Mac OS X 10.7, car c'est sûr, Lion ne tournera qu'en mode 64 bits, histoire de pousser à l'achat de nouveaux Mac.


Bientôt 7 ans avec des processeurs 64 bits, et toujours bloqué en mode 32 bits.
Merci Apple.


Ne me demandez pas pourquoi vouloir être en mode 64 bits, c'est juste une question de principe : on me vend des Mac 64 bits, ils doivent donc tourner en mode 64 bits.
Quand on achète une voiture 8 cylindres, ce n'est pas pour ensuite n'utiliser que 4 cylindres.


----------



## PyroMal (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir!
32Go de RAM c'est intéressant! Le soucis c'est que mon iMac n'est pas en Snow mais seulement en Leopard, existe-t-il un moyen d'avoir autant de ram (ou environs) sur des iMac 20" intel core 2 duo tournant avec Leo 10.5 ? (j'aimerais faire tourner protools a pleine puissance dessus, histoire de trouver une utilité a ce vieux imac)
Merci et bonne soirée! =)


----------



## lebonzimages974 (4 Décembre 2010)

Une procedure pas facile à comprendre et a faire surtout lorsqu'on est pas habitué 
Et c'est mon cas...
Il n'y a pas d'autre solution que ces codes ?


----------



## gibey (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un macbookpro et j'ai essayé de taper les codes en étant sur mon compte administrateur, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel signalé en 1ère page mais ça ne semble pas marché. Voici un copier coller du message de mon terminal.
Si une âme charitable peut m'aider, je suis preneur :


Last login: Wed Jan 12 16:48:09 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-jean-baptiste:~ jean-baptiste$ cd ~/Downloads
macbook-pro-de-jean-baptisteownloads jean-baptiste$ cd ~/Downloads
macbook-pro-de-jean-baptisteownloads jean-baptiste$ sudo cp ./boot64.efi /System/Library/CoreServices/
cp: ./boot64.efi: No such file or directory
macbook-pro-de-jean-baptisteownloads jean-baptiste$ cd /System/Library/CoreServices/
macbook-pro-de-jean-baptiste:CoreServices jean-baptiste$ sudo chown root:wheel boot64.efi
chown: boot64.efi: No such file or directory
macbook-pro-de-jean-baptiste:CoreServices jean-baptiste$ sudo chflags uchg boot64.efi
chflags: boot64.efi: No such file or directory

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai bien téléchargé le fichier dans téléchargement, or si je comprends les messages d'erreurs, il ne trouve pas le fichier efi


----------



## clardic (19 Janvier 2011)

Hello
Plus simple pour démarrer en 64 bits, appuyer les touches 6 et 4 (pas celles du clavier numérique) au démarrage du mac et c'est tout bon.

Par contre l'intérêt ????

Je bosse sur Maya 2011 qui possède la version 64 bits.
Même résultat en temps de calcul pour une image Mental Ray en 32 et 64.
j'ai 8Go de mémoire vive.

Je ne vois pas d'amélioration alors que le soft est fait pour !
Pourquoi ?


----------



## Dr Troy (23 Janvier 2011)

clardic a dit:


> Je ne vois pas d'amélioration alors que le soft est fait pour !
> Pourquoi ?



Parce que même si Mac OS X ne démarre pas en mode 64bits, les applications, elles, démarrent en 64bits.


----------



## Keikoku (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour!

J'ai un souci avec l'histoire de mettre en 64 bits... je suis sous lion, et j'ai rentré la commande comme il fallait.

Mais voilà ce que me répond l'invite de commande. Je ne comprends pas à quoi cela correspond:



> 2011-10-27 08:05:44.324 TextEdit[607:8a07] NSTrackPersistentURLs: LSSharedFileListInsertItemURL() failed at inserting URL file://localhost/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist (/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist)


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2011)

Quelle commande ?


----------



## Keikoku (2 Novembre 2011)

Cette commande ci:

sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist

Et désolé, je n'avais plus ce poste dans mes sujets surveillés ^^'


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2011)

OK. Cette commande ne marche plus en raison de la sécurité accrue de Mac OS X.

Pour éditer le fichier "/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist", il faut soit utiliser le Terminal et ses éditeurs (les classiques _vi_ et _emacs_ ou le plus simple _nano_) soit utiliser un éditeur de texte graphique capable de gérer les accès administrateurs, comme TextWrangler (gratuit et efficace).
Dans TextWrangler, il suffit de cocher la case permettant de voir les fichiers et dossiers cachés pour trouver aisément le fichier. Au moment de modifier le fichier, il demandera confirmation puis le mot de passe administrateur.


----------



## Keikoku (2 Novembre 2011)

Okay merci beaucoup!

Bonne journée!


----------

